# CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13



## Jadixx (19. November 2016)

*CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Hallo Community, ich habe mir einen neuen CPU Kühler gekauft. Den Arctic Freezer 13, welchen ich für einen Boxer Kühler verwenden möchte. Ich habe vorne die Front Lüfter und hinten den Gehäuse Lüfter. Ich weiss nur nicht in welche Richtung der CPU Lüfter eingebaut werden sollte. Der Gehäuse Lüfter (rot) bläst die Luft nach aussen. Merke ich am Luftzug. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil ist nach unten gerichtet. 
Der CPU Lüfter kann nicht nach oben oder unten Luft blasen. 
Ich hatte den Arctic Richtung GraKa gedreht, aber die CPU wurde zu heiss, ca 50 grad im Isle und unter Last knapp 80 grad, genauso wie bei meinem Boxed. Ist ja sicherlich nicht richtig. 
Bin grade überfragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Bild sagt normalerweise mehr als 1000 Worte... Bitte entsprechend Anwenden


----------



## Jadixx (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Danke erstmal für dein Antwort. Nur soll ich den CPU Lüfter nun zum Heck Lüfter drehen oder zu den Festplatten, die vorne sind? 

Also demnach so wie auf dem Bild richtig???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, dass ich mit meinem Nichtwissen grade glänze


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Sach ma... Die Pfeile in meinem Bild waren nicht aussagekräftig genug?!? Ja, bau das Ding so ein!


Ach, Problem erkannt... Auf meinem Bild sind keine Festplatten 

Was willste eigentlich mit dem Spielzeug kühlen? (Welche CPU)


----------



## Jadixx (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Tut mir leid. Danke dir für deinen Tipp, hast mir sehr geholfen, auch wenn ich es nicht direkt verstanden habe. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Schönen Abend noch und viel Erfolg.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Was willste eigentlich mit dem Spielzeug kühlen? (Welche CPU)


beQuiet Netzteil und einen Schrottkühler?


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> beQuiet Netzteil und einen Schrottkühler?


Schon bequiet... Aber ein Pure Power


----------



## Cleriker (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Der Kühler ist günstig, aber sicher kein Schrott. Beim Vergleich zwischen Ben nevis und dem hatte ich mit einem i5-6500 ganze 2,2 Grad Celsius Unterschied. Wenn man überlegt dass der Ben Nevis die aktuelle Empfehlung in dem Preisbereich darstellt, ist das denke ich schon gut. Außer natürlich du hältst den Nevis auch für Schrott.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist günstig, aber sicher kein Schrott


Schon die Beschreibung ist falsch:
Kühlleistung:  200 Watt.

Das schafft mein Scythe Grand Kama nicht.
Der hat einen 14cm Lüfter im Gegensatz zum 9,2 cm Arctic Windrad.

Die Kühlleistung ist noch schlechter, als die Beschreibung ... .


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung ist noch schlechter, als die Beschreibung ... .


 Max. Kühlkapazität: 200 Watts
Empfohlen für TDP bis: 140 Watts

Wenn schon Zahlen anführen, dann alle. Der Lüfter wird die 140 Watt schaffen, nur halt mit der Entsprechenden Drehzahl. Ich persönlich würde mir so etwas auch nicht mehr auf die CPU bauen. 120mm Lüfter ist das Minimum. Aber selbst einen i5 6500 mit 65 Watt, wirst du damit doch noch recht gut Kühlen können.


----------



## Jadixx (19. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall besser mit dem Arctic Freezer dran, als mit meinem Intel Boxed Kühler. Von daher ist es alles okay.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



Jadixx schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden Fall besser mit dem Arctic Freezer dran,


Na, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*



Jadixx schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden Fall besser mit dem Arctic Freezer dran, als mit meinem Intel Boxed Kühler. Von daher ist es alles okay.



Sag einfach bescheid, wie er denn läuft.
Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Jadixx (20. November 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter in welche Richtung? Arctic Freezer 13*

Also zu meinem Feedback: Ich muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Die Temperaturen meines Rechners im Spiel und auch im Idle sind viel besser geworden. Im Spiel, zB The Witcher 3 und The Division ist alles auf Ultra gestellt bei ner Auflösung von 1920*1200 und ich komme nicht über 60 Grad. Im Idle bin ich bei 33 Grad auf allen Cores und der Lüfter dreht mit 800rpm. Mit meinem Boxed Kühler war ich zum Vergleich in den beiden oben genannten Spielen schon bei fast 80 Grad und im Leerlauf bei 40-50Grad. Also eine totale Verbesserung meiner Temperatur Werte. Klasse! Auch ist die Lärmbelästigung durch meinen alten Kuhler merklich zuruckgegangen und das war auch einer der Gründe, warum ich einen anderen Lüfter haben wollte. 
Ich besitze auch nur einen i7 940, der nicht ubertaktet ist und 8GB RAM in Verbindung mit einer GTX 1060 mit 6GB. 

Natürlich könnten die Werte bei noch hochwertigeren Kühlern noch viel besser sein, aber erstens brauch man nicht immer das Beste vom Besten um eine ordentliche Kühlleistung bekommen zu wollen und 2tens sind die Temps für meine alte CPU völlig ausreichend.

Danke nochmal an die Tipps und das eigentlich einfach zu verstehende Foto von Evil

Grüsse von mir.

Over and Out


----------

